# Eresidae, again :-)



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Everyone should have an Eresidae in their life.

Repotted a few tonight, here they are 

AF Dresserus sp. Ethiopia



Eresus sp. Spain


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Almost got some at Hamm, but they were all small unsexed slings, and i guess mature way before the females right?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Harbinger said:


> Almost got some at Hamm, but they were all small unsexed slings, and i guess mature way before the females right?


Oddly not all the time. Males actually move into the females web before maturing


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

They really are magical :flrt: I have one big fat girl, she's probably my favourite of all time


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> They really are magical :flrt: I have one big fat girl, she's probably my favourite of all time


What species and locality?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

selina20 said:


> What species and locality?


It's a gandanameno sp. Think there's a few different localities in Africa? I don't know anymore than that


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> They really are magical :flrt: I have one big fat girl, she's probably my favourite of all time


nice! do you have any pics of her?


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

forever_20one said:


> They really are magical :flrt: I have one big fat girl, she's probably my favourite of all time


Holy cow your avatar is awesome :no1:


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

Loving these spiders tell me more about them please : victory:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

martin r said:


> nice! do you have any pics of her?



I'll grab some today : victory:



jaybott said:


> Holy cow your avatar is awesome :no1:


The spider is better, you just wait and see : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> It's a gandanameno sp. Think there's a few different localities in Africa? I don't know anymore than that


Theres a fair few different localities. The thing about Eresidae is some localities can cause differences between individuals.

We have another couple of shipments coming in including one of African species


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jaybott said:


> Loving these spiders tell me more about them please : victory:


They are similar to a jumping spider really except they are ground dwelling. Not really seen much in the hobby for some reason. The odd species pops up here and there but thats about it. The only way to really get into them is to join in with the research into them thats currently going on in Europe. Very little is known about them


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> It's a gandanameno sp. Think there's a few different localities in Africa? I don't know anymore than that


Better late than never, she had a wander tonight. Miss Gandanameno


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Stunning spider, still badly want some of these but i still havent found any for reasonable pricies, have to sepnd over a hundred quick just for a group of unsexed small juveniles :/


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Repotted a few this evening so here's a few more pictures.

Species in the genus we keep are - 

Dresserus sp. Ethiopia
Dresserus sp. Namibia
Gandanameno sp. Ethiopia
Gandanameno sp. Namibia
Eresus sp. Spain
Eresus sp. Zagora
Eresus sp. volcanic steppes
Eresus sp. Balkans
Eresus Walckenaeri

And, the pictures....


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

No matter how many times I pressed the like button it wouldn't give me any more to spend on your phenomenal pics and subjects.


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

In your experience which is the largest Eresus sp. ?

I have heard conflicting sources that the largest get to 3-4" legspan.

I have two sp.
Eresus walck RCF x2
Gandanameno sp. x2

I read that the Walcks get larger, at 40mm body.

The seller told me they get to 15-20mm and the Gandanameno 25-30mm.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

E.walckenaeri are the bigger species. We had an AF nearly 2 inches.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

selina20 said:


> E.walckenaeri are the bigger species. We had an AF nearly 2 inches.


Where might one purchase a juvenile female of one of these little bundles of cuteness?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

You can try here but they are very expensive.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

selina20 said:


> You can try here but they are very expensive.


Cheers. Emailed Martin.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I keep these, very interesting spiders, I have noticed they seem to be quite slow growers?


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

Was that 2" bodylength which means the adult is about 4" right? That is quite impressive.

Are RCF smaller by any chance?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> Was that 2" bodylength which means the adult is about 4" right? That is quite impressive.
> 
> Are RCF smaller by any chance?


no because they arent built the same as tarantulas so their leg span isnt the same.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oski1 said:


> I keep these, very interesting spiders, I have noticed they seem to be quite slow growers?


Depends on the species. Some seem to be a lot faster than others.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Selina mine are Eresus Walckenaeri I believe,


They were tiny when I got them, I reckon 1st moult they have grown since but nothing compared to a huntsman getting regular feedings,


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oski1 said:


> Hi Selina mine are Eresus Walckenaeri I believe,
> 
> 
> They were tiny when I got them, I reckon 1st moult they have grown since but nothing compared to a huntsman getting regular feedings,


Our Walck seem to be pretty ok at growing. What are you feeding them?


----------

